# South Downs Way in a day.



## mrbikerboy73 (5 Aug 2015)

So, after months of talking about it, yesterday I finally cycled the South Downs Way from Winchester to Eastbourne.
Moving time was 11.5 hours and I averaged 9mph which i was more than happy with for a 1st attempt. It was by far the toughest ride ive ever done. I experienced a rollercoaster of emotions throughout the ride, some fantastic views and the amazing sense of satisfation at completing the challenge i had set myself 
Has anyone else cracked it and if so, what were your thoughts?


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Aug 2015)

It's a lovely route, with epic views. I've done it in a day, but I'd rather do it over a couple, and stop and take in the views / hostelries along the way.
Well done on making it


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (5 Aug 2015)

@Racing roadkill Well done too for completing it! Yes, im thinking over two or three days next time and a slightly more relaxed pace!


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Aug 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> @Racing roadkill Well done too for completing it! Yes, im thinking over two or three days next time and a slightly more relaxed pace!



It's well worth the effort, organisation to do it more slowly.


----------



## User19783 (5 Aug 2015)

Yep
Done that,
But we did it at night, and starting from Beachy head to Winchester,
It was all well organized, it has been the best sportive I've ever done, 
It's a shame the company hasn't done another one for a couple of years, 
And yes I would do it again, great fun. But
Didn't see much of the countryside


----------



## Muddychic75 (10 Aug 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> So, after months of talking about it, yesterday I finally cycled the South Downs Way from Winchester to Eastbourne.
> Moving time was 11.5 hours and I averaged 9mph which i was more than happy with for a 1st attempt. It was by far the toughest ride ive ever done. I experienced a rollercoaster of emotions throughout the ride, some fantastic views and the amazing sense of satisfation at completing the challenge i had set myself
> Has anyone else cracked it and if so, what were your thoughts?


----------



## Muddychic75 (10 Aug 2015)

Well done ! Great time & average mph


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (14 Aug 2015)

@Muddychic75 must be your turn next!


----------



## Muddychic75 (16 Aug 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> @Muddychic75 must be your turn next!


Indeed it is - tough winter training ahead - I'll be living up to my cc name ! Any advice ? apart from hill training or maybe growing wings !


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (16 Aug 2015)

Muddychic75 said:


> Indeed it is - tough winter training ahead - I'll be living up to my cc name ! Any advice ? apart from hill training or maybe growing wings !


Haha, you will indeed! Go for it, I know you can do it  Do as many long and hilly rides as possible is all you can do really. Maybe try Winchester back home to start with and see how you go. It's the least hilly part but there are still plenty! Are you doing much riding lately?


----------



## Muddychic75 (17 Aug 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> Haha, you will indeed! Go for it, I know you can do it  Do as many long and hilly rides as possible is all you can do really. Maybe try Winchester back home to start with and see how you go. It's the least hilly part but there are still plenty! Are you doing much riding lately?


Thanks  I'll prob break mentally whilst training but it's all good. I ride as much as I can which isn't as much as I'd like because I don't have as much time as I used to.
Winchester & bk home makes sense I'll be suggesting that for sure.
How about you ? Did you join the Don Lock procession ?


----------



## HertzvanRental (17 Aug 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> So, after months of talking about it, yesterday I finally cycled the South Downs Way from Winchester to Eastbourne.
> Moving time was 11.5 hours and I averaged 9mph which i was more than happy with for a 1st attempt. It was by far the toughest ride ive ever done. I experienced a rollercoaster of emotions throughout the ride, some fantastic views and the amazing sense of satisfation at completing the challenge i had set myself
> Has anyone else cracked it and if so, what were your thoughts?


Well done. What sort of bike did you ride? I assume parts of the SDW is off road?


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Good effort there.....but a little bird tells me that @rich p once ran Petersfield to Eastbourne section (80 miles) in 12 hours. The fastest I ever ran that section was 16 hrs 20 mins.
> 
> It's a beautiful part of the world.


11.23, IIRC, Rocky, dear boy!
You were on your feet for longer, so kudos to you.


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2015)

I rode it from Winchester to Ditchling Beacon but cycled down the hill to home, and the pub, rather than the extra 25 to E'bourne.
A slight regret.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (19 Aug 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Well done. What sort of bike did you ride? I assume parts of the SDW is off road?


Cheers @HertzvanRental its nearly all off road! I rode a full suspension short travel MTB. I did Eastbourne to Worthing on a hardtail last year and was battered when I finished. The full sus helped but was still a bit sore!


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (19 Aug 2015)

Muddychic75 said:


> Thanks  I'll prob break mentally whilst training but it's all good. I ride as much as I can which isn't as much as I'd like because I don't have as much time as I used to.
> Winchester & bk home makes sense I'll be suggesting that for sure.
> How about you ? Did you join the Don Lock procession ?


I couldn't make it that day which was a shame but I saw a load of them at Broadwater Green as I went past. 
You'll need to stay mentally strong for the SDW, it's all about endurance but you could do it, I know you could. Oh, and another couple of tips for you. Do it when its dry (you know all about wet chalk ) make sure the wind is behind you (so to speak) and don't forget to apply copious amounts of chamois cream!
So what's taking up all your time? I thought you'd have more of it nowadays!


----------



## Muddychic75 (22 Aug 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> I couldn't make it that day which was a shame but I saw a load of them at Broadwater Green as I went past.
> You'll need to stay mentally strong for the SDW, it's all about endurance but you could do it, I know you could. Oh, and another couple of tips for you. Do it when its dry (you know all about wet chalk ) make sure the wind is behind you (so to speak) and don't forget to apply copious amounts of chamois cream!
> So what's taking up all your time? I thought you'd have more of it nowadays!


Thanks for the tips - yeah I know about wet chalk ha haha. However I know someone who knows it better than me  how is that arm now did it scare nicely ?! 
I'll message u re what's taking up my time.


----------



## G3CWI (22 Aug 2015)

I did it in a day many years ago (1985 perhaps?). I think it was shorter then? I got dehydrated and ended up in a very bad way near Eastbourne. I was covered in mud and I recall being very worried that they might not let me get on the train.

Not my finest hour but a good ride.


----------

